# Right men, spot my deliberate error



## QC (Jun 20, 2010)

View attachment 12430

A warning, this is pretty messy...it's hard to believe but aparrently true.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 20, 2010)

Any idea as to the outcome of that?  Were they able to repair/salvage the hand in any way?


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 20, 2010)

My guess is that dude forgot to wear his gloves...


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jun 20, 2010)

Darwin called...


----------



## x SF med (Jun 20, 2010)

RackMaster said:


> My guess is that dude forgot to wear his gloves...


 
Apparently he did have his eye-pro and ear-pro on...  

I am amazed at the stupidity of this accident.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 20, 2010)

NOBODY puts Safety in a corner, people.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 20, 2010)

I suppose it's a good thing he didn't have an Mk. 19...


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 20, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Apparently he did have his eye-pro and ear-pro on...
> 
> I am amazed at the stupidity of this accident.



I can't give him a gold star for that but maybe a bronze star, perhaps he'll try harder next time when he's using his hook. View attachment 12431


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 20, 2010)

ow.

LL


----------



## medic1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Reconstruct yes......but it won't be pretty and it will take so much time. Full use and look like a hand again? NO!

It will be functional but my guess it that it will look like a paw... 

Using ordinance as a hammer zero points, I doubt of gloves would have done much to save his hand. I guess we have all crossed that safety line before on operations...sometimes it pays off, sometimes it goes horribly wrong!


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 20, 2010)

medic1 said:


> Reconstruct yes......but it won't be pretty and it will take so much time. Full use and look like a hand again? NO!
> 
> It will be functional but my guess it that it will look like a paw...


 I have a child that was born with syndactaly of the left hand..now granted this was congenital vs traumatic..but his surgeons have done amazing things for him.  His hand doesnt look like a regular hand but it is fully functional. That was the basis of my interest in the patient's outcome.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 20, 2010)

Careful with your answer medic1.

Being born with a congenital defect is much different than being born stupid or poorly trained. This cats CoC should reap some heat over his stupidity also.

His hand will never ever be the same, in fact, he'll be lucky if he's able to continue a career in the military.

Pick up a Sharpie Chizel Tip.......and picture that same chizel tip full of gunpowder, primer, and lead. What in anyone's mind would make you think this would be a good hammer?????......unbelievable........I'm down with the Darwin Theory.

:2c:


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 20, 2010)

I've seen people do some dumb ass shit with ammo and even the smallest round can do some damage. When I was younger and out camping, there was some retards in the spot next to us that decided it would be cool to toss some .22LR shells in the fire.  We were lucky that their car was parked between us and the fire...  they were lucky enough to hit the dirt behind some cover with out getting hit.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 21, 2010)

Did you shoot them after?


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would take that hand off and chuck it.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Buckeye said:


> Did you shoot them after?



Nah, they packed up and left over night.  Probably got kicked out of the park or decided to leave before they did.


----------



## txpj007 (Jun 21, 2010)

using a round as a hammer???  even my 6 year old son knows the hammer hits the primer gun goes boom...unbelievable.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 21, 2010)

txpj007 said:


> using a round as a hammer???  even my 6 year old son knows the hammer hits the primer gun goes boom...unbelievable.



How can any soldier reach the point where he's entrusted with the operation of an M2 in a hot zone and _not_ know what your son knows about cartridge primers?


----------



## Headshot (Jul 8, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Apparently he did have his eye-pro and ear-pro on...
> 
> I am amazed at the stupidity of this accident.


 
P, I don't know that I would call that an accident.  As I've stated before, accidents mostly happen to people who don't pay attention.  He was paying attention to himself using ordinance in a completely improper manner.  We have all gotten sloppy at times and payed the price, but there is a difference in being sleep deprived and possibly forgetting something versus just choosing to outright ignore the rules.  He's lucky he didn't kill himself or someone else.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 8, 2010)

T, the accident is that he didn't die like he was supposed to. :doh:

This is a case of the dreaded "operator headspace and timing malfunction" ... it should have been fatal, but wasn't.


----------



## Swamp Honky (Jul 8, 2010)

I mean you can't even blame anyone up the chain of command for this... You can train, and train some more, but a moron is a moron, is a moron.


----------

